

What's new in Flask-Admin 1.3.0? - pawl
http://imgur.com/a/7ui6P

======
pawl
If you haven't heard of Flask-Admin, check out the docs here: [https://flask-
admin.readthedocs.org/en/latest/](https://flask-
admin.readthedocs.org/en/latest/)

